# Love is madness. Tethered freedom.



## perfectingimperfection

Searching online for translations is quite frustrating, and though these phrases may seem somewhat elementary compared to some of the ones I have found browsing through the threads here, I am curious to the translations of "love is madness" and "tethered freedom" in Latin.

The context of the former is the same as if reading a quotation. The latter is describing (ironically) what a particular emotion is like. Perhaps something that describes what "love" is.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## rainbowizard

I'd say:

love is madness = sic amentia talis amor (est)

tethered freedom = adstricta libertas

but that's only a try  maybe other terms would fit better than these.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

rainbowizard said:


> I'd say:
> 
> love is madness = sic amentia talis amor (est)
> 
> tethered freedom = adstricta libertas
> 
> but that's only a try  maybe other terms would fit better than these.


 
I think "sic" and "talis" don't match up ; so either "ut ... sic" or "qualis ... talis" can be used : 
                    "Qualis amentia, talis amor"

I quite agree with "adstricta libertas",  ( or  " inhibita libertas " )


----------



## wonderment

rainbowizard said:


> ...
> but that's only a try  maybe other terms would fit better than these.



Hi there: They fit so nicely.  If I may, just add a couple of notes...



> love is madness = sic amentia talis amor (est)



Less poetically: _amens amans_ (out of his mind, the lover). There is another word for madness, less innocuous perhaps than _amentia_: _furor_. It conveys a sense of raving insanity, furious rage and passion, the source of poetic and prophetic inspiration—the kind of crazy 'love' that afflicted Vergil’s Dido. 

(Attested use of _sic/talis_ as a correlating pair: _talis_ hiems tectis, frangunt _sic_ improba solem frigora. Statius, _Silvae_ 1.3.7)



> tethered freedom = adstricta libertas



I was thinking of _constricta_ from which we derive to constrict and constrain. But _adstricta_ fits better the idea of being _bound to_ (rather than being _bound with_), which is a feature of being tethered.


----------



## perfectingimperfection

Thank you very much for the replies.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

wonderment said:


> (Attested use of _sic/talis_ as a correlating pair: _talis_ hiems tectis, frangunt _sic_ improba solem frigora. Statius, _Silvae_ 1.3.7)


 
I didn't think this correlated pair was possible ; when looking up in dictionaries it appears to be rather rare.See Charlton T. Lewis's Latin Dictionary :

www.perseus.tufts.edu/cgi-bin/ptext?layout.reflang=la;layout.reflookup=sic;doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.04.0059%3Aentry%3D%2344112

1. for *"sic"* and its correlatives :

"With _comp. clauses_, usu. introduced by _ut_, but also by _quemadmodum_ (very freq.), _sicut_, _velut_, _tamquam_, _quasi_, _quomodo_, _quam_ (rare and poet*.*), _ceu_ (rare; poet. and post-class.), _quantus_ (rare and poet.), *qualis (ante-class. and rare).* "


2. On the other hand *"talis"* seems often to be correlated with "qualis":

*" 1. With Qualis* talis est quaeque res publica, qualis ejus aut natura aut voluntas, qui illam regit, Cic. Rep. 1, 31, 47 : ut facillime, quales simus, tales esse videamur, id. Off. 2, 13, 44 : cum esset talis, qualem te esse video, id. Mur. 14, 32 ; id. Rep. 1, 26, 41: quale solet viscum virere ... Talis erat species, Verg. A. 6, 208 ; cf. Cic. Rep. 1, 31, 47.--


----------



## wonderment

J.F. de TROYES said:


> I didn't think this correlated pair was possible ; when looking up in dictionaries it appears to be rather rare.See Charlton T. Lewis's Latin Dictionary :
> 
> www.perseus.tufts.edu/cgi-bin/ptext?layout.reflang=la;layout.reflookup=sic;doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.04.0059%3Aentry%3D%2344112
> 
> 1. for *"sic"* and its correlatives :
> 
> "With _comp. clauses_, usu. introduced by _ut_, but also by _quemadmodum_ (very freq.), _sicut_, _velut_, _tamquam_, _quasi_, _quomodo_, _quam_ (rare and poet*.*), _ceu_ (rare; poet. and post-class.), _quantus_ (rare and poet.), *qualis (ante-class. and rare).* "
> 
> 
> 2. On the other hand *"talis"* seems often to be correlated with "qualis":
> 
> *" 1. With Qualis* talis est quaeque res publica, qualis ejus aut natura aut voluntas, qui illam regit, Cic. Rep. 1, 31, 47 : ut facillime, quales simus, tales esse videamur, id. Off. 2, 13, 44 : cum esset talis, qualem te esse video, id. Mur. 14, 32 ; id. Rep. 1, 26, 41: quale solet viscum virere ... Talis erat species, Verg. A. 6, 208 ; cf. Cic. Rep. 1, 31, 47.--



Hi there,

Oh, I was simply noting that talis/sic is not an unheard of pair, and only because I happen to know of this specific example. Of course, you're right, qualis/talis and ut/sic are much more common correlating pairs.


----------

